# Sweet Iver Johnson. What year though?



## KansasJack (Nov 15, 2010)

I suspect that it's from the 1920s. It has wood rims. When I got it, it was covered in four layers of paint that had been brushed on. Any idea what year it could be?


----------



## slick (Nov 15, 2010)

Wow that's really nice! I love it!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice. What did you use to remove the paint with ?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW, great job on the cleanup!!! Remarkable that someone would paint over that...


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice paint job--you do it or have it done?


----------



## KansasJack (Nov 16, 2010)

Joel, this is a repaint. The original paint was unsalvageable, so this frame was media blasted and powder coated. I was able to match the powder with the original paint color by comparing blue paint chips found inside the bottom bracket area and head tube. The white accents and gold pinstripe are enamel paint that I added. The only reason I powder coated it rather than having it professionally painted is because it is missing some original parts and the cost of painting would outweigh the value of the bike. In short, I wanted something that looked good, was durable for riding, and wouldn't break the bank. I won't ride on the original wood wheels though. I have a replacement set of steel wheels in the exact same size.


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2010)

is the BB threaded?


----------



## KansasJack (Nov 17, 2010)

sam said:


> is the BB threaded?




Nope. It has standard BB cups that I gently tapped into place.


----------



## sam (Nov 17, 2010)

The reason I asked--I just won a Iver Johnson girls frame compleat bicycle  off ebay--it has a treaded BB and changeable chain ring(1/2" pitch).I don't know anything about I.Js , any on-line scans of catalogs?--sam


----------



## KansasJack (Nov 17, 2010)

sam said:


> The reason I asked--I just won a Iver Johnson girls frame compleat bicycle  off ebay--it has a treaded BB and changeable chain ring(1/2" pitch).I don't know anything about I.Js , any on-line scans of catalogs?--sam




Sam, I haven't had much success finding Iver Johnson info online. A guy on another site, however, was kind enough to show some scans of an old catalog that he has. Check it out:
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=22163&p=222620&hilit=iver#p222620


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice paint job! I would guesstimate frame is around teens to 20s.


----------

